# LED lighting for 24" deep tank?



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I have just upgraded to a 4 x 2 x 2 120 gallon tank yesterday, from a 55 gallon. I was using a single 48" Fluval Aquasky LED light on the 55 gallon. I have low light plants such anubias, java ferns, and several plants I don't know the names of lol! I can't say I had crazy plant growth with the LED, but I had acceptable growth. 

So now I have a deeper tank, and I have been told that LED's are not adequate to reach the bottom. The tank came with a HOT5 6 tube set up, it is great but it runs very hot and I would prefer to use LED's for the cooler running temp and smaller energy consumption. 

I am wanting to learn if there are any LED lights that I could use that would reach the bottom? I can't use pendant LED's that hang, as the tank has a canopy. So it would need to be strip light LED's. I'm also totally not a DIYer so something I could buy ready made is a must.

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Check out the- we- Kessil tuna sun 160, I just got one for my Osaka 155 cube tank with a depth of 25 inches, you probably would need 2 of them. They're pricey but what a great light they are. There is lots of utube videos to look at them on planted tanks.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a look at the kessil, but they need to be hung over the tank and as I have a wooden canopy over mine I can't hang anything.

Do you think something like two 48" Satellite Pro LED lights could work in a tank this deep?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

LED's will reach the bottom just fine. My 125 gallon is 22" to the bottom and I have a raised canopy and I run 2xAquaray and 3x Panorama LED's on it for a 6 hour overlapped cycle (meaning that's the total time all of them are on but various ones are on for 2 more hours). I inject CO2 and grow plants like nobody's business in there. Just simple plants because my plecos chew up everything. The Satellite Pro should be just fine for low light plants.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Longimanus said:


> I had a look at the kessil, but they need to be hung over the tank and as I have a wooden canopy over mine I can't hang anything.
> 
> Do you think something like two 48" Satellite Pro LED lights could work in a tank this deep?


 I was going to use 2 Current Satellite standard leds iffy on whether they would have enough par value. Maybe the Pro series have a better par rating than the standard series, try and call Current and they could tell you what depth they are good for. Or maybe someone will chime in that are using these Pro series. Good luck


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually I just found these, and I'm wondering if two of these would do the trick? They are much more powerful at 120 watts, I don't know what the PAR is though.

EverGrow D2120 16" Dimmable LED Light Fixture - For *Freshwater Planted Aquariums - 120 Watts // Aquarium Supplies Canada - Pond Supplies Canada - Reptile Supplies Canada // Pets & Ponds*


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those have more than enough light for low light plants. In fact without CO2 you might run into an algae problem. Only concern is spread. With a 16" fixture on a 4 foot tank half your tank would be dark. Unless you plan to use 2?


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes i would use 2. 
I have 7 plecos of various species as well as SAE, so hopefully any algae would be taken care of.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Longimanus said:


> Actually I just found these, and I'm wondering if two of these would do the trick? They are much more powerful at 120 watts, I don't know what the PAR is though.
> 
> EverGrow D2120 16" Dimmable LED Light Fixture - For *Freshwater Planted Aquariums - 120 Watts // Aquarium Supplies Canada - Pond Supplies Canada - Reptile Supplies Canada // Pets & Ponds*


* Actually the evergrows were what I was considering but decided to go with the Kessil system.*


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Actually the evergrows were what I was considering but decided to go with the Kessil system.


I am sure 2 kessil would work great but you need more overhead clearance.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice, in the end I decided to go with a Satellite Pro 48"-60".


----------



## hemaye (Nov 25, 2019)

Well i was going to utilize 2 Current Satellite standard leds touchy on whether they would have enough standard worth. Perhaps the Pro arrangement have a superior standard rating than the standard arrangement, attempt and call Current and they could reveal to you what profundity they are useful for. Or on the other hand perhaps somebody will toll in that are utilizing these Pro arrangement. Good karma


----------



## hemaye (Nov 25, 2019)

Well i was going to utilize 2 Current Satellite standard leds touchy on whether they would have enough standard worth. Perhaps the Pro arrangement have a superior standard rating than the standard arrangement, attempt and call Current and they could reveal to you what profundity they are useful for. Or on the other hand perhaps somebody will toll in that are utilizing these Pro arrangement. Good karma


----------

